# Red Box In .. Netflix Out



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Anyone else used Red Box yet? I've always been a big fan of Netflix, but it takes a while for them to come in the mail, having to order them online can be tedious, etc. So the other day I tried Red Box ... it's GREAT! One dollar per night, there are RB's everywhere and you can just drop it back off when you're done.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I still like Netflix. It only takes a day to get a movie for me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

I use it. There is one at the Stop & Shop down the street. If you go to the Red Box website and provide your cell number, you'll get a code for a free rental on Monday's. You save a buck, but free is free. I also reserve movies on line, then go pick it up.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

I prefer Netflix


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

I get fantastic service from Netflix. Next day movies. The catch it to watch your return envelopes - some of them are going MUCH farther away than the Worcester locale. It's feast or famine with me when watching movies so I get the big poke when it comes to store rentals.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Netflix is a good replacement for a video store.

Red Box I tend to use if its a common newer movie.

Anything that is not new (within the last year or so) you will not find in a Red Box.


----------



## KNL86 (May 28, 2009)

i like netflix... having the instant through the 360 is great


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Still use netflix but when some of the movies take to long to get, I hit the redbox. I love the fact that I can return it at any redbox location


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

Redbox is nice but I still prefer netflix for variety...although it is nice having a redbox only a couple hundred yards away!


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

netflix all day...there is always a mailbox nearby to send them back, and i always get a new one 2 days after i sent it in. plus if i like a movie, i'll give it to my friends to borrow before sending it back, no extra money like from RB for those weeks it takes them to watch. plus i get at least 20 a month for $18, that speaks for itself


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

I am a fan of Netflix. I don't always have the time to see the movie right away and know what I am getting and when. Plus if there is a movie I want now, I run to the Redbox. I sue Netflix but supplement that with a little Redbox here and there. You can also watch instantly online or on an Xbox with Netflix.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

You guys have time to watch movies?


----------



## sweeper20 (Dec 22, 2006)

They do a version of the red box at airports now which is great - rent a movie at Logan, watch it on your flight and deposit it (in the local airport box) when you land at your destination - all for a couple of bucks.


----------



## JMD83 (Oct 17, 2008)

Blockbuster is now putting up their own version of the redbox inside Tedeschi locations. They have the first night free rental promotion going last time I saw one...


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)

rg1283 said:


> Netflix is a good replacement for a video store.
> 
> Red Box I tend to use if its a common newer movie.
> 
> Anything that is not new (within the last year or so) you will not find in a Red Box.


A couple of the ones near me have older titles in them as well.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

kttref said:


> You guys have time to watch movies?


:dito:

Plus I don't have a dvd player on my cruiser MDT.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't have kids, Kate. 



kttref said:


> You guys have time to watch movies?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

kttref said:


> You guys have time to watch movies?


You don't watch movies that you have to PAY FOR...........


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Didn't a Springfield postal worker just get indicted for stealing over 30,000 Netflix DVD's from the mail?


----------



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

I use both sometimes but I am not at home enough to watch the movies.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

I like the Red Box. It's right at Cumberland Farms not too far from me and when I do 
want to watch a movie, it's only $1.06. Then I get a large coffee for $1.05 and good to go!


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

kttref said:


> You guys have time to watch movies?


i try to get one in per shift, luckily i have but 2 solid hours of work per 8 hours, unless an oogly boogly creeps onto campus....grrrrr


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

redtube


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

94c said:


> Didn't a Springfield postal worker just get indicted for stealing over 30,000 Netflix DVD's from the mail?


I remember reading that last week. What a moron.


----------

